# How did you pick your pup's name?



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Mackenzie is an adorable name. My kids were big Friends fans, Phoebe was the blonde on the show, Phoebe Buffay. Her registered name is Smelly Cat (an episode from Friends). 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My hobby is woodworking/boat building so I have named my dogs (past and present) after woods. My first dog was Cedah (Cedar with a Maine accent) my second dog was Arborvitae or Arby for short (Latin for Cedar) and finally Oakly which is self explanatory.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Mackenzie!!!!! Do you call her Mac? I love Mac.

Byron just popped into my head, not sure why, maybe it is because we have a beautiful place in Australia called Byron Bay?


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

We were originally going to get a girl puppy. Her name was going to be either Louise (weezy) or Etta. I think we had decided on Etta Louise....anyway, when we changed our minds after talking to the breeder and decided on a male puppy, Etta just seemed to change naturally to Eddie.


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

I love these stories!

Super_Nova - We call her all forms of Mackenzie...Mac, Big Mac, Little Mac, Macster, etc. It's a wonder she recognizes her name!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I named Zander after Paul Zander- the boy I had a crush on in 5th grade!


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

While not a goldie, still a funny storey....

My kelpie I decided to call her Tyler. This was almost 10 years ago, and back then the name Tyler was unheard of. A few years later people started calling their boys Tyler everywhere and it was too late, so now my girl has a boys name, lol.

Byron gets Byron Bear, B Boy, Booca Choo, anything really!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Our other dog is Minnie so we wanted something that went with her name. When we came up with Cooper everyone laughed. 
Minnie...Cooper!!! :doh: It just stuck after that


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine must be the most boring story on here. We were driving home from picking up our puppy and trying to think of a name. I said how bout Teddy and my daughter said "No, how bout Charlie". That's it, told you it was boring....LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanna hear how *Hooch *picked his pugs name...........


----------



## jrmende63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Chy'anne is just a name I have liked for a long time. She is the momma (avatar) of my crew. Her registered name is Lady Chy'anne Dakota ( cuz I want to go to Sturgis!)
Her Daughter is Lacee, registered as Chy'anne's Lacee Bear Dakota( Lacee's dad is Bear)
Chy'anne's Son and Lacee's Brother, is Champ registered as Huger's Charity Hunter. He was already named when we re-adopted him at 5.5 yrs old
Chy'anne's other Daughter, Shelby was already named as well, when we adopted her at 11 mos old. Shelby's registered name is Shelby Gamble...I also have Maggie Mae, she is named after Rod Stewarts song. She is a SPCA special breed

Lacee and Champ are litter mates. Shelby came from Chy'anne's 2nd litter.
I have angel, Lord Thore B Mendenhall, "Chub Chub"
He 's a Min Pin.

Another girl golden will be ISIS. And if I get a boy he will be Mishugna. I won't get anymore for a while


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jen said:


> Our other dog is Minnie so we wanted something that went with her name. When we came up with Cooper everyone laughed.
> Minnie...Cooper!!! :doh: It just stuck after that


I love it!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

There was major debate when we brought home our second Golden. My son wanted Princess. Everybody else wanted something else but nothing fit. Seeing as the dog was co-owned with my daughter, 14 years old at the time, my wife threw out a compromise. My daughter was a soccer player and played goalie (keeper) So my wife suggested Viking (kennel name) Princess (made my son happy) Gold-Keeper (play on goal keeper) everyone was happy and the dog has been known as Keeper ever since. Most assume her name is because Keeper was a keeper and then I get to explain where the name came from. Below is a photo of Keeper taken at a WC test in Canada.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom Brady.

'nuff said!

(hubba hubba!)


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always loved Lucille Ball and said that my next two dogs would be named Lucy and Ethel. When I got a puppy, I named her Lucy. When I got my second dog, she was named Daisy. She looked neither like a Daisy or an Ethel. I considered Rikki, but went with Desi as it wouldn't be too much of a change. She responded to it right away. Now we're Desilu productions!


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Via Dogster, the most popular names for...

Males:
Buddy 
Max 
Jake 
Charlie 
Bailey

Females:
Lucy 
Daisy 
Molly 
Bella 
Maggie


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla is a name that I've heard only once, and I just loved it..

I choose London's name while watching Much Music and working on a list of potential puppy names for her...wanna guess which I song happened to being playing when that little light bulb went off, and I decided I will call my new puppy London...

I'm expecting a new puppy this year.. who I will be naming Miley if its a girl... I think its quite obvious where that one came from..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My next dog will be named ELF


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

My wife likes the song Layla she should be called chew:doh:


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a boring approach when it comes to call names. "Kali" came from California, but I stuck K in as her name minus the i is the name id one of my fave actors. "Tux" came from her reg name, Ty was a bit boyish not that Tux isn't for a girl but thats hers. Dancer came from her reg name too. Although she has been nicknamed to Danny.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Kelly - my first - don't know how that came about, it just happened. Ginny - because she would eventually be spayed and therefore remain a virgin - hubby decided that one. Holly was born in June and when we saw her at two days old, we were about to go on holiday, Ralph came with his name and it suited him so we never changed it, and finally Quinn - Quin being the name for 5 or fifth as in quintet etc, and he was the 5th Retriever we have had. 

I love reading how some names are chosen.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Golfer here. I buddy of mine named his dog 'Bogey' so I decided on 'Birdie'. A more positive result for a golfer anyway.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

My bf and I literally through out tons of options for our pups name. When I said Tucker, he agreed and I figured since it was the first name we both loved we stuck with that.
His registered name is Always on my mind ( the Elvis song ) bc his dad's name is Elvis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee----one of my favorite actors is keith Carradine, and I couldn't call her keith. Thought about Carra, but decided on the spelling of his initials K--Kay C--Cee. That is why even tho put together, both are capital letters...KayCee

Honey --She was being called Goldie by the little resuce unit we got her from. She had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound whthen they took her. Lucky Lady probably would have been a good name, but my hubby said "She looks like she is made of spun honey"--and we named her honey.

PAST LOVES NOW AT THE BRIDGE

Buck---we got Buck when he was 6 months old. he was being called Bartholemew, Bart for short. All i could think of was Dirty Bart, etc, and i changed his name to Buck, the hero dog in jack london's book Call Of The Wild. Did reg. him as Sandy's Double Golden Eagle. He was full brother, later litter, to our first golden Scooter. We lost Buck in may at age 12 years, 3 momnths, to a heart attack.

Hunter--Hunter was litter mate to KayCee. our oldest son had planned on naming his first son Hunter, but his ex-best friend had a son firts and named his son Hunter, so Ron dropped that name from his list of names. But I loved it and we decided it would be a good name for a beautfiul golden boy. Sadly as most of you know, we lost hunter at age 4 years, 2 momnths to AIHA and dy8ing liver caused by that 6 momth heartworm preventative, proheart6--which the FDA had them pull from the market 10 months after his death because of the high number of deaths and reactions.

Scooter---our first golden.. he actually belonged to our son who got him for a duck dog. Ron had not decided on a name for a few days and one day he ws watching the puppy scoot a ball around and he said 'He is Scooter." Did reg. him as My Huntin' Buddy. Wanted something very simple and fitting. And it was. Scooter adored Ronnie, was the greatest little duck dog, retrieving ducks at 6 m onths. WE lost him at age 5 years 2 months to heart attack.

Boots--Boots was my 2ed irish Setter. I had lot my first and was in a grand funk, crying all the time. My older son's girlfriend and i were very good friends and she coudlnt' stand seeing me so upset. She nded up getting me a puppy from a kennel in missouri and having h im shipped to Austin, Tex without me even having a clue. When they hadned that puppy to me first thing i noticed was his huge feet and i said he looked like he was wering combat boots---and Boots became his name. however i did reg him with a beautiful name--Sir Lancelot's Irish Pride. his sire was Hickory hHlls Sir Lancelot. i consiered getting a femal and was going to name her XXXXXIrish Joy using anme of one parent. i lost Boots at 12 years 5 months to bone cancer.

Red---Red was my first irish Setter. he just showed up one day, skinny, covred with fleas, ticks, gash in hip. But he was so well mannered and knew so many commands i knew he had beeh greatly loved and cared for. Turned out to be a perfect gentleman in the house, loved all animals including our rabbit, ahmsters, etc. I cleaned him up, fed him, got rid fo ticks and fleas and was sure there would be ads in paper for lost irish or posters and i jut called him Red Dog. But if there had been ads and posters it mut have been before he stumbled into our lives. I just continued to call him Red. i had him 8 years and don't know how old he was when he came to us. lost him to a spinal infection that would not respond to antibiotics.

Angel--She was my last English Setter. and great grand daughter of my English Setter, Pixie. Before she was actually mine i was playing with the pupies adn she was crawling all over me and I said 'you little Angel, you just want attention don't you?" And when i got her i named her Angel. We never used her for quail dog, but just as family pet. The boys were crazy about this girl.

Pixie--I had just lost Duichess (English Setter) and one of the Game Wardens that was a friend of my Dad was on the look out for a puppy for me and had his eye on a litter. Sadly the mom was hit by car and killd when the pups were 4 weeks old and Dan picked out one for me. At 4 weeks she was so tiny. i said she looked like little Pixie and that becaue her name. She never did get up to standard size, but boy was she a quail dog beyond words!

Duchess--She was littermate to Rascal and there wre a pair to reckon with in the field--could find a quil if onoy one on 1000 acres! one Day i was going somewhere and put a little necklace of those snap plastic beads on her and said she looked like a Duchess--and that became her name.

Rascal--Gentle, beautiful Rascal, what a pair he and Duchess were. I had originally named him jeff. Then one day i coudln't find him and when i located him in a corner of the garage (old farm, garage dirt floor, away from house) i said 'You little rascal, you had me so worried" and from then on he was known as Rascal.

Mitzi--she had the name when i got her and i liked it so we stuck with it. She was not much of a quail dog, but she was s weet old girl.

Flash--English setter pup and I named him after an English Setter my Dad had when he went into the navy in jan. '42. When he came home late fall of '45, that dog greeted him with boundless joy. My grandparents and Daddy's oldest brother said they never would have believed a dog would rememeber their owner after all that time, but Flash did. Made such an impression on me I wanted a dog named Flash.

Patches--He was a liver and white pointer and so sweet. He had two large brown patches on his back and that is how he was named Patches. He got his foot crushed--we think in a trap--and we had the foot amputated. But he never fully recovered despite all the care we gave him and he got from the vet and we lost him a little over a year later.

Beauty--my ver first dog, a gold and white English Setter. Got her for my 11th brithday. i looked at her and said 'What a beauty you are' and her name was Beauty from then on. Sadly i lost her to distemper when she was 8 months old despite having had the shots, and as my vet today tells me, the shots may have actaully caused it.

These do not inlcud family dogs of Mac, lucky I, Lucky II, Commander I, Commander II, Lady, Frosty, Snoopy, Etc. all either English Setters or pointers.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My dad actually came up with the name for us. I'd been looking at names for about two weeks and couldn't settle on anything, so one day my dad just said "He's going to have 'The Life Of...' so you might as well just name him Riley and be done with it!" 
(Not sure if it should have been spelled Riley or Reilly, but I settled on the former.)


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I had been reading Marley and Me by John Grogan just before we picked up our dog from the breeder who had named him Will. Well, we looked at our dog and noticed how big his butt was and how he wiggles his ENTIRE BODY. So Mr. Wiggles it is.

I call him Wiggles though....it's MISTER to everyone else


----------



## ikessky (Sep 17, 2007)

When we got Cowboy, he was about 7 months old and the previous owner named him Zach. Since my first name is Zach, we decided it may be a little confusing for everyone in the house to have a dog with my name. My kids decided that we should call him Cowboy Zach. Luckily, he adjusted quickly and we now just call him Cowboy.

Our next pup will be named Scooby.


----------



## sam (May 21, 2005)

MacCloud was the suggestion of a member of this forum "Coopersmum". I wanted a name that reflected the Scottish heritage of the Golden...we went through several names before I chose that one as part of his registered name "Agilgold's Cryin' Out MacCloud". He is light and fluffy like a cloud, and "Mac" is a great call name for agility competition.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My boy Bama's full name is Forrest Bamabear. We got him from Hooch who is a big Alabama fan like I am. When we were visiting he asked if we picked a name yet and we said no. Hubby said since we both like Alabama we said how about Bama, I added bear for Bear Bryant. We added Forrest because all of Hooch's dogs have nature names. It fits him. And he know when he is in trouble when we call his full name.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

My hubby and I tried on a bunch of names for Daisy before we settled on it. We called her Sammy for a couple of days, but that didn't stick. I had to leave for a work trip a couple days after we had started calling her Sammy, and my hubby called me up and said that he didn't think Sammy was fitting for her. He said he would think of a new name for her. He ended up going out with some of his friends and they offered up names for him some of which were inappropriate. One of his buds offered up the name Daisy, like has in Daisy Duke. Mike called me up shortly after that and asked me if I liked the name. I said I didn't really see her as that yet but I would think about it. He called me up the next day and said that we are naming her Daisy because it suited her. I do not think she could be any other name now. We do have a ton of nicknames for her though, like "Muffin Dog" and "Rufus" just because those were some of the silly names we liked but didn't want it to be her "real" name.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

COming home from picking Millie up we were trying to think of all types of names but she was born in1999 before the Millinium(SP) was coming so her birthday was close to the year 2000 and all the scarey things that were going to happen we both decided we liked Millie and we did try alot of other names but she was Millie by the time we got home and it was a three hour drive so alot of names came up..


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Lady was found as a stray she was so quite and just such a Lady there was nothing else we could have named her. I know some body must of missed her or she was just dumped that wqas about 6 yrs ago She is still the Lady but about 10 or so now .


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am famous for picking unoriginal names for pets... so when we brought Sam home, i tried to think of a really original good name for him... i was having difficulties because the only name that kept coming back to me was "Sammy" and i was like omg that is so not original, i can't name him that... then like the 3rd day we had him (still no name) he stayed at my friends house for a couple hours with their new puppy (his littermate sister) and when we came to get him later, my friend said "we decided he looks like a Sam, you should name him that.." she had no idea that was the name that kept coming to mind for me.. so that was that, i knew it was meant to be his name..

oddly enough his name is actually Sammy, and the nickname Sam.. not the other way around as u might think.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I picked the name Samson when I decided I was going to have a golden someday, when I was around 10 years old. I had just read Where The Red Fern Grows, and decided I would have a golden and a lab....and chose the name Samson for the golden. Over the years, I changed my mind about the lab and decided I needed two goldens.....I've always bought and checked out Golden books, knowing I would have him someday.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd always been fond of the name Gwenyviere. But when I thought GR, I didn't think Gwen. I ran through a list of similar names... I liked Genevieve, and figured it could be shortened to Jenny, so ta da! But she was almost a Sasha.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to say I have no idea where I got the name Willow. I just like it and it has stuck! Plus now that the pup has a name I can practise using it.

"Willow No!!"
"Willow leave the cat alone!
"Willow stop chewing that!"

See it works!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I have always loved the book (and movie) _The Thornbirds_ and the main character Meggie Cleary. So Meggie is named after her. Though Rachel Ward was not a redhead when she portrayed Meggie in the movie, Meggie Cleary of the book certainly was, so I tell people she is another beautiful redhead. People still want to call her 'Maggie' though, even after they have seen her named spelled and I have clearly enunciated it. Frustrating!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady's registered name is Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz. Brady is his call name. Yes, another one named after the Patriots' Golden Boy. 

There is one flaw with naming your dog after an athlete. Whenever my husband is watching the Pat's games, and starts swearing at Tom Brady, my Brady thinks he is being yelled at.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I figured that the golden breed was born in Scotland, so he ought to have a good Scottish name. Fergus was first choice. I thought it was sort of distiguished and totally silly all at once. His nicknames are Fergie, Fergs, The Fergman, Fergmeister, and Peanut. Some people love it, others think it's weird. Oh well, you can't please everyone!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*My dogs' names*

We were told that it's a good idea to give our dog a one sylabble name so that it will be easier for him or her to learn. I came up with Max and my husband added Maximillian.

Amber's Mother was the color of Amber. I thought her fur might turn Amber. I was right.

Casey came with her name. I gave her the middle name of Freda for my deceased cat named Fred, short for Fred Flintstone.

Buddy came with his name.

Callie was Betty. I changed it to Callie since she is a Calico cat and I think the name is pretty.

Chloe came with her name. I added Amber as a middle name. She is my "Memorial dog"!

Tolstory is mostly a "Russian Blue" kitten. Enough with the cute names- I changed it from Hightop to Tolstoy. Two of his siblings were named Sneakers and Heels!

Guess I got carried away. I gave you a bonus of cat name explanations too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No funny story here... Tucker fell asleep in my arms, my mom said "aw, look, he's all tuckered out" that became his CKC name and naturally Tucker was his call name.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That reminds me of how another cat got his name.*

My nephew was calling him Fuzzball. Without thinking, I picked him up and called him Fluffy. His name remained Fluffy. He was a very fluffy Persian.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I really wanted our puppy to have a name before he came home, so I came up with a list of names for my boyfriend to pick from. They included Sumo, Samson, Jack and some others I cant remember. Murphy was a the top of the list, and he liked that one. Not to exciting, but everyone that we tell his name to thinks its just the greatest name. I think he really looks like a Murphy too


----------



## goyagirl106 (Aug 1, 2007)

When I was younger, a friend of mine had a golden named Peaches who just lazed her way around the house all day and lived for you to pet her, when she would look up at you with those adorable puppy eyes. She gave me this vision of a regal southern belle, sipping lemonade on a porch. Someday, I wanted a golden like that. I now know that Peaches lounging was really due to pain from hip dysplasia:doh:, and Lila is way too "puppy" still to live up to her name yet, but I'm hoping that she grows into it! :crossfing


----------



## yineyes (Jan 3, 2008)

*Best In Show*

As we are huge fans of all of Christopher Guest's movies, it was pretty easy to name our amazing rescue Golden boy "Hubert" from Best In Show. The quote from the movie that captures it all is "What a noble creature."

Our sweetie's got lots of nicknames though: Hubie, Hubester, Hubrini, Hubertonian and Sweet Peanut.

We love our Hubert more than I can say!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

*Your dogs registered AKC name?*

I am not sure how to do a "poll" but was wondering what everyones 'registered' akc name is for their dog? 

My Murphy's registered name is: Sir Murphy of Jamestown

How did you come up with yours? We live in Jamestown Virginia so it fit!

So what is your dogs full registered name?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a total brain cramp doing Oakly's. Just went with Kennel name - His call name - my last name. Calloway Oakly Bailey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You had a brain cramp, but I was comatose...I just used our last name for Shadow and for Tucker our last name and his breeder's kennel name. Thank goodness we have a unique last name...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

For his first name we wanted a strong name not a "fluffy" name, for his second we chose name about him since he's a lover/flirt, for his third name we chose something he loves to do, collect trees and bring them home.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

My breeder had an Irish beer theme going and already had names picked out, I got to pick one from her list.

We went with Kaelgrove Tis Murphy's Law - because this law is always in effect at our house. Kaelgrove is the kennel name.

So her call name has nothing to do with her registered name.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out.

He was, and still is, a very lazy K9 that sleeps pretty much all day.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Quiz" is Tanbark's Number Two Pencil... 'cuz you can't take a quiz without your No. 2 Pencil!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, I also used our last name for Jack, Jumping Jack......
Peanut is Fraulein Peanut Roxy, Fraulein is German and means Miss
Rusty, well don't have any papers on him, so we just call him Rusty Chewy Scooby








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Dusty is the only one I have papers on...his name is Dusty Kansas Winds. 

We picked out his name because most of our puppers in the past have had weather names.

misty, stormy, rainy, sunni, dusty, ....we did sneak and brutus and chelsea in there... then thunder, lightening and jake


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey is Ambika's No Place Like Home (Ambika being the kennel name). I named him when I was living in Indiana and hadn't planned on returning to the Garden State, but here we are!! I get some interesting reactions to his name around here.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I just sent Fergus's in. He's *Eveningstars Who Goes With Fergus* after a William Butler Yeats poem (I found the poem after I picked his name - it's meant to be!):


*Who Goes With Fergus?*

_WHO will go drive with Fergus now,_
_And pierce the deep wood's woven shade,_
_And dance upon the level shore?_
_Young man, lift up your russet brow,_
_And lift your tender eyelids, maid,_
_And brood on hopes and fear no more._

_And no more turn aside and brood_
_Upon love's bitter mystery;_
_For Fergus rules the brazen cars,_
_And rules the shadows of the wood, _
_And the white breast of the dim sea_
_And all disheveled wandering stars._


A) He loves to drive 

B) Piercing deep wood’s woven shade and dancing on shores are right up his alley

C) He will likely have a russet brow once he has all his big boy fur

D) He is super bossy and thinks he rules the world (including brazen cars, shadows of the wood, the sea and stars)

E) Wandering stars reminds me of Eveningstar, the kennel name


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I chose Maddie's name...kinda randomly. Her registered name is Miss Maddie Magoo. I don't know...it is quite random...but it's that MMM theme. As a puppy we started calling her Magoo...she can see well. You know that cartoon character? I don't even know who he is!! HEHE!!


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Miley's registered name is Smiley Miley Pie. Sounds kind of funny, but when we got her she had this "smile" on her face. Miley is from Miley Cyrus(Hannah Montanna), and pie because, well, she's as sweet as pie!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I named her Samantha.. Maybe because Sammy kind of rhymed with Gabby, The Golden mix we lost last Nov. My daughter calls her Squiggle Butt..Squiggles for short... So her AKC name is "Samantha Golden Squiggle"


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

In Aus the breeders have to register them for you and usually pick the names. Byron's litter was a sci-fi theme. Byron's registered name is Fernfall Super Nova. Fernfall is his kennel name. I love his registered name!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Our litter was a "hot sauce theme" as her Dad's name is "Bistro". I spent alot of time going to through hot sauce names some were really awful. Not what I would want my dogs name to be like Devil's Sweat and Satan's Breath and A$$ Kicking Hot they were just bad. So when I cam across Da Bomb hot sauce, I stuck a she's infront and said there that will have to do LOL. So we have "Premiere She's Da Bomb".


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley's AKC name was easy to pick because it is what he is Edgecombes Mellow Yellow......


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny's not registered yet, but when we do register her, her name will be Lovely Lady Genevieve.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome names! I especially like the 'She's da bomb' after a hot sauce! and Mellow Yellow!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse's litter theme was the "Tell" litter. So it is the kennel name, and Tell'm UR Innocent. And of course Jesse is Jesse James. Oh, and the Champion part came later.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I used Diesel's Parents names ... His dad is Prince Kojo Dawn, Mom is backroad heavenly duchess ... He is Indiana Backroad Prince Diesel.

Kerosene (although not AKC registered) ... Is Georgia Peaches Burning The Midnight Oil. Peaches Being her mom ...


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase is _Fireside's Cut to the Chase_. With the help of the good folks here, we narrowed it down to movie/film themes. There's a thread about it here somewhere. Then my girlfriend and I had a brainstorming session via IM and came up with the name.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keira's is Kiss My Brass


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Aqua, I love that name it is funny.

Cody is Topbrass Morse Code


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Keira's is Kiss My Brass


That's really funny. It reminds me of one of the dogs we do field training with... I don't know the kennel name but it's ________- Flip the Bird--- call name Flip. lol.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got my papers the other day - so it looks like the registered name can but does not have to have the name you call them by on a daily basis??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your reg name doesn't have to have anything to do with your call name 

My Rigby's registered name is Pride and my Epic's registered name is Odyssey (though the Odyssey *is* an epic).


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn is _Twisted Spell of Gryffindor_ due to my love of the Harry Potter books and the fact that the family wouldn't let me name him Draco. :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love when registered names and call names are related... I'm also partial to non-human names for dogs, although, I decided that after I named my first Whippet, Zoie!

I keep a list of name ideas that I like. Whenever I come up with something, it goes on the list...

Black Tie Required - Tux
Off Road Adventure - Jeep
Art of the Deal - Trump
Color of Money - Cash (for a Golden!)
Double Dog Dare - Dare
Moving Violation - Ticket
Quick Draw - Sketch

I'm leaning toward Sketch or Cash for a future Golden and Ticket or Dare for a future Whippet...

I love the name game!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We just went with the kennel name Allsgold , then her call name, Asia, and our last name. Her mom is "Forever in Blue Jeans, call name Denim, and her dad is Rush Hills Patriot Games, call name Clancy. She looks just like her dad!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is KC registered as 'Rainbowside Extra Special'.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Shadow is Midnight Shadow
Lilly is sweet lovin lilly bug
Saddie is ACA but is Saddies dazzling sunshine
Destiny is Destiny's dream
Faith is having faith in you
apollo is after my dad; Love for Jr's Apollo

I'm not very creative.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My breeder has a theme for each of her litters & Oliver's was "The Dance theme". When we first met Oliver @ 6 weeks of age, he had a real personality and we decided upon Oliver as his call name. I also like to incorporate the call name into his reg'd name so it was Ambertru's Oliver and we added Twist (for the book character who is a real "character" and we had to incorporate the dance theme so... Ambertru's Oliver TwistnShout!

Now Nygel's litter theme was "Bodies of Water" and I wanted something fitting of him being the important boy that he thought he was so.... Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Boy (I'm the boy!!!! for all those Newfies out there!) I must say that after our weekend at the Elgin County show in London, Ontario, He IS the Boy! (or I must say, he IS the MAN!!!!)


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Our new pup Diamond is going to be registered as "B-Roy's Precious Diamond".

B-Roy is a nickname for our son Brandon Roy.

The name Diamond came about because she has a white patch of fur on her forehead that is "diamond shaped".


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

"Jester" is _Caymen's Court Jester_

Caymen is the kennel name.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Asoro's Smelly Cat

Phoebe (sigh)


----------



## Juli68 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hobie Totally Immersed

Our Hobie!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Liberty's Golden Nugget

Call name Carson. 

Carson is distantly related to President Ford's golden Liberty...hence...the Liberty portion.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie doesn't have one


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Timberee Wooly Bully Boy

That was the temporary name given to him by the breeder, and we liked it. He had an unusually thick puppy coat which came out in huge clumps at about age 10 months. In my avatar above, he still had it - you can see he looks like a golden bear.

AM.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the name game!!! I attach themes to my litters as well
current kids!!

Look theme: Sunkozi Arcane Don't Look Back "Boston"
Pear theme: Arcane Dare To Compear "Reba" our little redhead!
Color theme: Arcane Beg Borrow or Teal "Teal"
Movie therme: Ambertru Arcane Pay Per View "Tauri" for tori spelling
Play theme: Arcanes C Vu Play "Sass" she was supposed to be "please" but it didn't suit her
Adi was from the Love theme and I so wanted Addicted To Love but the dang ckc said NO so she was already named "Adi" for addicted SO I changed it to Highly Addictive

Janis Joplin theme:Conquerer's Catch Me Daddy "Chase" as I loved his daddy!!

and the back theme kids!!! I could go on all day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com - Zoom
Nitelite's Secret Agent - Bond
Ch Loonsong Harbour Town - Jib
Loonsong Pebble Beach - Pebbles 
Nitelite's Who's On Deck? - Crew
Nitelite's Are We There Yet? - Maybe
Montague Jaguar XJ - Jag (mostly Possum)
Nitelite's Formula One - Graham

At the bridge are:
Ch. Halltree Lyric Moment CD,OD,CGC,TDI - Lyric
Ch. Nitelite's High Top Tennies CD,CGC,TDI - Michael
Ch. Nitelite's True Nor'Easter - Tiller
Ch. Equinoxx Aurahill Intrepid - Dave
Ch. Stillwithem Adorah Izod JH *** - Alice
Rossbourne Sabre In Love - Sabre 
Meadowpond Music Maker - Drummer
Nitelite's Face The Nation - Charles


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is Ramsey's Layla Belle, i wanted her to be Ramsey's Golden Autumn,(and call her Layla) but to quote my husband, "the dang llama's names are lame enough, leave the poor dog alone!"


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo's name is (something)(something) Challenge.... that's all I remember....

And he can be a challenge a times!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have:

Goldiva's Tangled up In Blue (Tally): Kennel name (Goldiva Goldens- Mary Dickinson Wood in Cumberland Maine)and a favorite Bob Dylan Song. We weren't sure if we should make it Goldiva Nautilus Tangled Up in Blue so both breeders would be represented.
and

Finn- who came from Rhonda Mulholland's "celestial" themed litter is really 
Sand Dancer's Infinite Sky CGC

and

A sister from Topbrass is coming on February 20th- not quite named yet. 
Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi (Stoney)X Kuventre You were Born Ta'fly(Sarah)

We lost, this past summer, at 15 1/2 years old Splashdown Raleigh Bay (Raleigh) and at 13 years 9 months- Twin Beau D Anderson Acadia (Cady)


----------



## goldentails87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Max was named by my cousins who had him before me. They are bullmastiff breeders and their kennle name is RedBulls, So max is officially ::
RedBulls Maxamillion


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Color of Money - Cash (for a Golden!)
> 
> Quick Draw - Sketch
> 
> I'm leaning toward Sketch or Cash for a future Golden and Ticket or Dare for a future Whippet...


I liked those two the best of the bunch (although the others were great also) and I especially like Quick Draw (Sketch) because it seems to go with Quiz and Number Two Pencil (that's a really cute one!!)


Sunny is *Stagestop's Sunny Delight* (hence my username!). We went with Sunny because we knew she'd be around my sis-in-law's dog a lot and he is all black and named Midnite. Her "kennel" is very small and doesn't name the dogs or give them themes, so it was all up to us. I wanted to use it in her name, as her mom is Stagestop's Irish Rose (Rosie). I noticed a couple dogs on here with Nautilus and Edgecomb in their names, and Sunny's dad has both of those in his pedigree. 

As for Mister, well, he's just plain old Mister! It's the name he came with into our rescue as an owner turn in. That owner had him microchipped and didn't even have a name for him so they just called him Buddy. Maybe I should register him as Mr. Buddy!! His CGC certificate has him as Mister Man, something else we call him when we feel Mister is too boring.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Since my Goldens are rescues, they aren't registered. But my labs were.

"Nugget" was named by my then 3 year old. His registered name was Midnight Shadow of Adare. (the kennel was Adare and she used her kennel name in all her pups names).

His son, "Tag" is registered as Midnight Shadow of Adare's Tag-A-Long.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

arcane said:


> I love the name game!!! I attach themes to my litters as well
> current kids!!
> 
> Look theme: Sunkozi Arcane Don't Look Back "Boston"
> ...


These are fun!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel's name is lady rachel tala kasa

tala-native american for wolf

Native American Hopi name meaning *dressed in furs*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer Riley Da Golden Nibbler


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Woodwalk Watch For WildFire -"Fire"
GoldenDay Crystal Falls RedFlame - "Flame"

AKA "The Bad Boys":FIREdevil


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Mom- Lady Casia Brandy
Dad- Sundance of Golden Oaks
Millie- New Melleniums Golden Lady_


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

SunKissed In The Spotlight "Diva" :smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Name stories? Bama?*

Does anyone have a good story or good method behind your dog's call name? 

Bama is such a cool name- I was wondering how you chose it? 

Tally and Finn's little sister is coming from Topbrass Tuesday morning, and I still have huge lists of names with no definite yes. 
Tango
Tootsie
Sawyer
Langley 
Ava
Baffin
Scarlett


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

We named Jackson and Sierra their names because we loved going to Gold Country off of Hwy 49. Jackson is the name of a town and there are also the Sierra mountains.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

We were originally set on getting a girl golden, her name was going to be Etta. 
When we changed our minds and decided to get a boy - Etta became Eddie. (I still really like Etta)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I do a lot of woodworking so named my previous dogs Cedah (Mainer way of saying cedar) Aborvitae (Arby) Latin for Cedar and Oakly. Caue came to me with that name and I decided to keep it. Caue means little sun in Amazon Indian. It seem to fit since he is my new little son and I live in the sunrise county.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

*pronouce it in text*



Oaklys Dad said:


> I do a lot of woodworking so named my previous dogs Cedah (Mainer way of saying cedar) Aborvitae (Arby) Latin for Cedar and Oakly. Caue came to me with that name and I decided to keep it. Caue means little sun in Amazon Indian. It seem to fit since he is my new little son and I live in the sunrise county.


How do you pronounce Caue? I'd been meaning to ask but never got around to it...


Mason was going to be Logan until my ex saw him. Mase was wearing his green collar and green & gold are the colors of George Mason University where my ex went to school. My ex said he looked like a Mason (short name of GMU) mascot, and then he was just Mason.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

MyDogMason said:


> How do you pronounce Caue? I'd been meaning to ask but never got around to it...


I need to add the pronouciation to my siggie. : It is pronounced Cowie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I need to add the pronouciation to my siggie. : It is pronounced Cowie.


Is the emphasis on the first syllable or the second, COWie or cowIE?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine was named because I wanted a name that would reflect how beautiful I thought she was. I also was looking for a name that could be sort of tomboyish if that fit her, and it does because we call her Jazz or Jazzy for short.

Jasper came into the rescue named Zodo. There was a member on another forum who had a blonde son named Jasper and I just loved the name, so that became his name.

Danny was named Daniel (which we still call him, along with Dan Dan) after his dog coordinator's son. The name fit him perfectly for some reason. Normally I change my foster dogs' names because I want something that makes them seem like more a part of the family, but Danny's already did.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

My first golden "Denver" named after a friends dog (loved the name and dog more than the friend). "Asia" my second golden was named because it was in keeping with a place name like Denver. "Skeena" was named after the famous Skeena River where we spend most of our weekends during the summer and fall fishing. "Copper" was named after a river that runs into the Skeena (one of Skeena's puppies). "Kenya" my sweet injured puppy from Skeena's litter just needed a name and we liked the sound of Kenya (she was put down at seven weeks - after hand feeding every 2 hours for six weeks - one of the toughest, losses ever. She was really like a baby to me but was not showing any significant improvements so we let her go...I would like to use the name again but will 'retire' it...)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My daughter was 10 when we got Tinkerbell and loved (still does) all things Disney especially Tinkerbell. In fact she picked the name out a good year before we even decided for sure to get a dog. 

We thought we would call her Tink, but she didn't respond to it. It wasn't because she it was too short, because she would respond to Pup as the breeder called her. Then one day my mom and I were talking and I said Tinkerbell instead of Tink and she came running and sat at my feet. And I wasn't even calling her. So we tried calling her using Tinkerbell and everytime she'd come running. Call her Tink and she'd just sit there. 

So in a way she picked her call name. It's no wonder she is so spoiled, we started out that way.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Our first dog is Minnie and we wanted something that would sound good when we called the both of them together and we ended up with Cooper.
Get it??
Minnie...Cooper!!!! lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We picked the name Bama because his breeder Hooch and I are big AlaBAMA Crimson Tide fans. When he asked us if we picked his name yet when picking our puppy, we said no. Then we were talking about football my husband suggested "Bama". I added bear to it for the greatest football coach Bear Bryant. Bama's first name on his papers is Forrest. That is because Hooch's dogs all have a nature theme. And also my favorite movie is Forrest Gump and he played at Alabama. So it all goes together like "peas and carrots". 
Forrest Bamabear is his AKC name.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I do a lot of woodworking so named my previous dogs Cedah (Mainer way of saying cedar) Aborvitae (Arby) Latin for Cedar and Oakly.
> 
> As a fellow Mainer, I love "Cedah".
> 
> My dog Raleigh is at the bridge, and I would love to name the puppy after him. Do you think this would baffle Finn? Finn grew up with Raleigh until age five. Do you think Finn remembers Raleigh by name?


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

My 3 yro son named Molly. He told me he wanted a black dog and name it Marcy. (My friend Marcy has a black lab). I told him we were getting a yellow dog and he said he would call it Molly. (He has a yellow Thomas the Train Engine). My husband and I loved it so we said that Molly it was. I asked him if we got a boy what would he call him, after a minute of pondering he said "Molly". That is how we got a *girl* named Molly!


----------



## Drew Coats (Feb 3, 2008)

I had decided I wanted a golden named Mirabeau (Beau for short) about 20 years ago while taking a Texas history class in college - it was the first name of the second president of the Republic of Texas. It just took me a while to get the dog

Even though you were asking about call names, we jokingly plan to work "Edward Haskell" into his full name if we ever get around to registering him, because of his life long practice of acting like a perfect angel when he meets strangers and saving his mischeveous side just for us.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

We named Benny O' Penney because my girlfriend's last name is O'Grady and mine is Penney. The Benny part just came to us one night when we were in the car talking about names.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I always used to love (and still do love) Roald dahl books, my favorite book was Matilda...I used to read it over and over! I also just love the name Matilda! Matilda was a bit of a mouthful though and I prefer shortened names...we tried Mattie but I didn't like it so she became known as 'Tilly'...although she does get her Sunday best name on occasion...mainly when she is being naughty!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I was going to name Millie, Lily but the name just did not fit and I could not think of a registered name with the name lily in it. So her reg name is New Millenniums Golden Lady- Millie. Her Dad is Sundance of Golden Oaks and her Mom is Lady Brandy Caccia. But Millie is just perfect for her. Pearl My Lab- Goldy mix was the color of a Pearl when she was a tiny puppy and I said to John she looked like a precious little Pearl._


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I was originally going to call my little girl either Matilda or Delilah. The I adopted a rabbit called Matilda so I kept her name as it suits her. 

The name Delilah didn't really suit my pup so I went back to thinking of names and thought of Willow. I liked it and it stuck! I still like Delilah though so I will save it for my next dog!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well Diesel (1 yr and 4 mo) ( Indiana Backroad Prince Diesel  ) was actually named after a UFC fighter who is really cute!! LOL!! 

And Kerosene (9 weeks) (Georgia Peaches Burning The Midnight Oil ) is named after her big brother Diesel.... 

I assume in the theme of things our next golden will be "Unleaded" or "Premium"...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Bump for the picture of Joe Riggs, thought some would enjoy that  LOL


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Since I forgot the AKC name, he's Mason Wigglebum. You know how when they're 9 wks (his age when I got him) they try to wag thier tail and thier whole bum moves too? Since a girlfriend and I went to get him my ex told us not to pick a name w/o him. But you can't have a puppy and not a name! We called him the usual Pup, Puppers and Puppy, but we just kept going back to Wigglebum. It sounds almost regal! I was dead set AGAINST giving him some wierd (no offense) AKC titled name. So Mason Wigglebum he is!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

DannyBoy was named by our rescue group when they took him in. He's got red hair like Danny Kaye. 

Rowan already had his name when he came into rescue. I don't know why they named him that, but a British woman told me that there is a "Rowan Tree" in Great Britain. 

We named Sandy because she had sandy-brown fur. The name popped into my hubby's head and my head at the same time, so it was meant to be!

Lisa W


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is from the Eric Clapton song, which my hubby was playing on his guitar when we were thinking of names, the Belle part is our own little tribute to Belle the tweed water spaniel, who was the bitch used to create the golden breed


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a lot of names picked before I ever met Moose. I wanted to name my dog Jones, Drake, and I really wanted to name him Rooster. These were jsut names my wife and I would think of while driving in the car or hanging out. Couple days before I found Moose I really liked "Rooster", When we picked up Moose he jsut didn't look like a Rooster to me so we were torn between Drake and Moose my friend told me to call him Moose and that was it. The more I thought about it the more i liked Moose becasue I didn't want people to think I named him after a Duck. A "Drake is a type of large Mayfly that hatches in the many western trout streams. Since I fly fish I wanted to name him with something to do with fishing. Moose works because we typically see a Moose everytime we fish the canyon on the Snake. my next golden will be Rooster, I will shop from breeder to breeder till I find a Rooster!!!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

We get a lot of compliments about how unique Fontana's name is. My wife and I are NASCAR fans and our favorite track is California Speedway. The nickname for the track is the city that it is located in, Fontana, California. When the drivers or crew talk about California Speedway, they always call it Fontana. We thought we would shorten it to "Tana" or something like that, but "Fontana" has really caught on. Of course, "Baby", "Babydoll", and "Knucklehead" are some of our nicknames for her.

Our first dog was a male Springer Spaniel. We were thinking of lots of different names, mostly elegant, strong names like "Thunder" or "Thor". When we picked him out at the breeder, she asked us if we had picked a name yet and we hadn't, so she told us she called him "Otis". One look and Otis was his name. He is still one of the goofyest dogs I have ever had.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I named mine 'Birdie' as I am a golfer.


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a sweet little student whose dog is named Lambeau. Packers fan? ;0) My Lexie is named Lexus and it's kind of too country club for me so she became Lexie or Lexie Lou when I'm calling her. I drive a Ford!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I like registered names and call names to somehow be related.

I just liked the name "Quiz". I didn't want a human name. He then became Tanbark's Number Two Pencil... 'cuz you can't take a quiz w/o your number two pencil, and he's also my second dog.

I also really like "Cash" and "Color of Money" for a Golden. Gold... money... cash...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker came named, but Shadow got his name after being called baby for a few days. He was playing with his shadow under the lamp post in deep snow one night. It's the only name 4 people would agree upon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Let's see. One of my favorite actors is keith Carradine. i coudln't name my girl keith, thought about Carra, but decided on the spelling of his initials--KayCee and jsut put them together as one word. Honey was called Goldie by the rescue, but hubby took one look at her and said she looked like she was made of spun honey--and honey became her name. 

Hunter--well oldest son had planned on naming his first son hunter, but hsi ex-best friend had a boy first and anmed his son hunter. My son ended up naming his son Zack. Anway,m i liked the name hunter, so used it for my golden boy. Buck was 6 months old when we got him and was named barthalamew and called Bart. I could onluy think of Dirty Bart and Black Bart, so changed his name to Buck--the name of the hero dog in jack London's Call of the Wild.

Scooter, well he would take his nose and push or scoot his ball across the foor and son named him Scooter. His AKC nane was My Hunting' Buddy. Ron wanted to keep it short and simple and related to what he was. Scooter wa a top duck dog and for Ron's huinting buddy.

My irish Setter, Boots, got him at 9 weeks and he had huge feet and i said when he was handed to me that he had feet like combat Boots, and that became his name. However, i gave him the AKC name of Sir Lancelot's Irish Pride--his dad was Hickory Hill's Sir Lancelot. Red, muy first irish Setter showed up as a stray i was sure i would find his owner, but just called him Red Dog and when no owner was found, he wa alreay coming to Red

Englihs Setters--Angle bcause she had the face of an Angel, pixie, got her at 4 weeks (orpahn) and she was so tiny, and on and on. usually it has had something to do with their looks or some action they pulled.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tucker got his name on his first check up at the vets. They had to wake him up on the table to check his heart for the physical exam. So I said he was all tuckered out. It stuck.

Tanner got his name from the movie Bad News Bears. The little blonde kid Tanner who always is a brat and likes to fight even though he is so small. Tanner is kind of like him really. He is a lot smaller than Tucker and everybody thinks he is a girl. But he has a lot of spunk.

They both fit. (TNT dynamite duo)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have said time and time again that i am the worst when it comes to picking unique pet names. my golden Sammy is no exception! but the story behind it atleast validates it.... Sam had no name for about a week while we brainstormed for a good one. for some reason the name Sammy kept coming in my head, but i kept ignoring it, thinking "no, i need something original, Sammy is SO COMMON" then one day my friend was puppysitting her dog (Sam's sister Molly) and Sam (still unnamed) together and when i went to pick him up she said "we think he looks like a Sam" not knowing that Sammy was the name i kept coming back to. so from that day on, he was named Sammy... nickname Sam. not the other way around


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I think the name Willow is very pretty and it really suits her too._


Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I was originally going to call my little girl either Matilda or Delilah. The I adopted a rabbit called Matilda so I kept her name as it suits her.
> 
> The name Delilah didn't really suit my pup so I went back to thinking of names and thought of Willow. I liked it and it stuck! I still like Delilah though so I will save it for my next dog!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

MyDogMason said:


> Since I forgot the AKC name, he's Mason Wigglebum. You know how when they're 9 wks (his age when I got him) they try to wag thier tail and thier whole bum moves too? Since a girlfriend and I went to get him my ex told us not to pick a name w/o him. But you can't have a puppy and not a name! We called him the usual Pup, Puppers and Puppy, but we just kept going back to Wigglebum. It sounds almost regal! I was dead set AGAINST giving him some wierd (no offense) AKC titled name. So Mason Wigglebum he is!



That is so funny. Simon came named as Sherman, which we weren't too fond of. So we picked Simon so that it wasn't a big name stretch that he had to get used to. He picked it up very fast. BUT, his nickname is Wiggley, as his whole bum moves when he walks, it absolutely cracks us up!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rooster is such a star*



moose said:


> I had a lot of names picked before I ever met Moose. I wanted to name my dog Jones, Drake, and I really wanted to name him Rooster. These were jsut names my wife and I would think of while driving in the car or hanging out. Couple days before I found Moose I really liked "Rooster", When we picked up Moose he jsut didn't look like a Rooster to me so we were torn between Drake and Moose my friend told me to call him Moose and that was it. The more I thought about it the more i liked Moose becasue I didn't want people to think I named him after a Duck. A "Drake is a type of large Mayfly that hatches in the many western trout streams. Since I fly fish I wanted to name him with something to do with fishing. Moose works because we typically see a Moose everytime we fish the canyon on the Snake. my next golden will be Rooster, I will shop from breeder to breeder till I find a Rooster!!!



I adore this Rooster- he is so much dog- heart and fire and drive!
High Times Run'n the Roost*** UD MH WCX (Rooster)

Here's what Rooster's owners say:


» Rooster's Pedigree and Genetic Information

From the very beginning Rooster has been my dog. I delivered him and he picked me at 3 weeks of age. From then on, everytime he heard my voice his little head would pop up and listen. We had a bond from the start. From 12 weeks old he has slept on a rug next to my side of the bed. His toilet habits were complete at this age and was trusted all night long. His name 'Rooster' was a natural choice as he would wake us very early in the morning to go out. Smart and easy to work with, Rooster has been one of those guys that rises to the occasion.

Special moments like winning the Field Dog Class at the 97 National Specialty; entering 1 Licensed Derby and earning a JAM; entering 1 Licensed Qualifying and winning it; winning 1st place in Open Obedience at the National Specialty in Delaware; starting Utility with a win, ending it with a win, and getting his UD in six shows makes me know that Rooster knows when it's important to do his best.

Rooster currently has over 50 Master Passes and has qualified for the Master National every year since 1997. Rooster is an outstanding sire with offspring earning OTCh, Qualified All-Age, Derby points and 20 Master Hunter titles. His best qualities are his marking and problem solving abilities. It's wonderful to watch him think through a difficult situation. Even better, he is throwing pups that are better than himself, with wonderful, biddable, and very bonding personalities and he has done this with more than one or two females.

Because of this we feel confident that we will have some wonderful years ahead of us training and running Golden Retrievers. As a side note, Rooster has run only one Open Stake field trial and finished it, picking up all birds, with a handle on the last bird in the last series.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

We got Holly on Dec. 26, and wanted something to do with Christmas. After talking my oldest out of food names (he was really set on Snickers), he got thinking and one of the names I ran through was Holly. Her AKC name is Ryprma's Holly Christmas. The Ryprma came from the first 2 letters of my son's names...Ryan, Presley, and Mason.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*fun to read*

...all the names and stories behind them.

Mine is COMPLETELY unoriginal...but not my fault. 

For weeks, when waiting to get Honey from our breeder, I had come up with 12 different registered and matching call names (believe me, no small feat)...

My breeder sent a photo of Honey (my avatar), and when my two boys saw it, they went, "Awwwwwww...she's such a HONEY girl!"

And there you have it. Next time, Mom won't spend two weeks coming up with matching, "fun" names! 

To Honey's credit, however, she has lived up to her name...WONDERFULLY!

~Kim~


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We had complete brain farts and named Lucy, Lucy Snowflake (because it was snowing and she DID have a cute white spot on her head) Gilbreath (Our last name).


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jake Be Darned - Jake
Dixie's Golden Sunrise - Dixie
Nana's Millie Girl - Nana
Topbrass Itz All About Me - Diva


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Megan- Asterling's Paper Trail..Asterling's Kennel Name.. Paper theme ..Trail of paper  Gangster's left a Trail of paper 

Emmitt- Codokas Ring Master.. Codokas Kennel Name.. Ring theme..Emmitt Kelly was A Master in the ring  ( Megan's son)

Chad- Codokas Chad About You.. Codokas Kennel Name.. Chad About You
Don't know how we came up with that LOL

Brytni- Codokas Dream Catcher- Codokas Kennel Name.. Dream Catcher..DH is part American Indian

Chad & Brytni both are Rescue's 

Our bridge kids were all theme's from James Cagney movies or gangsters


Home Of Goldens:
U-CDX-Asterling's Paper Trail(Megan)-CDX,RE,TDI
Codokas Ring Master-(Emmitt)-RE,RL1,TDI
And Rescue's:
U-CDX-Codokas Chad About You(Chad)-CD-RE,RL1,TDI
Codokas's Dream Catcher- RL1,CGC,TDI(Brytni)
Our Golden Bridge Kids:
U-CDX-Tamara of Doc's Monty(Tammy)-CDX,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Ramblin Waldo Tamara's Pride(Waldo)-CDX,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX-Copper Cody Tamara's Pride(Cody)-UD,S-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Codokas Dancin Bandit(Bandit)-CDX,CGC,TDI
U-CDX Ambrose Pride of Copper Cody( Amber)-UD,S-CDX,CGC,TDIA
U-CDX-Copper Top Tiffany(Tiffany)-CDX,RA,CGC,TDI
Irish Setter bridge kid:
Heather M' Darlin(Heather)-CD


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

*GB Kennel Club Names for my Goldens*

Stroma - formally known as Glamis Gregor of Crawbutts
Darra- Meldrum Darra of Elmbank


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Both of my dogs have their Dads middle name and thats it.
Zachary *Zack* Chan
Jonah Davey
I cant brainstorm very well...:wave:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great names!!

Riley's is "Lucky's Everything Gold Is New Again"
Lucky is his mother's name and I decided on the rest because he's our second Golden and I wanted some sort of "new beginning" theme.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

We turned the name "zoe" into an acronym, so her name is Zooming Over Earth (because, well, she loves to zoom, and I just picture her running all over the world having the time of her life)...we later found out that there was once a huge cyclone called Cyclone Zoe and we sort of wish we'd named her that...so sometimes I do call her Cyclone Zoe..I call her Zoomy a lot too, so it all works.


----------



## Becky & Roxy (Feb 22, 2008)

My Roxy's name is: Aursauver Radar Echo... i didnt name her, the breeder did, but god knows what he was thinking! haha


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

the puppy ended up being named : Topbrass Talk of The Town (Tango)


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Tucker's AKC Name is : Maple Ridge Always on my Mind

His dad was Elvis and Always on my Mind is an Elvis song


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Tucker's AKC Name is : Maple Ridge Always on my Mind

His dad was Elvis and Always on my Mind is an Elvis song  Plus, he is ALWAYS on my mind!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie is: Drayer's Golden Winterwalk
Winterwalk is the title of a song my Hubby wrote.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Only my 1st golden "Murphy" was registered. She was "Signature's Nantucket Shamrock". 

My other 2 were rescues.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Seamus' Mom said:


> My other 2 were rescues.


Seamus would be "Handsome Adorable Red Dog Seamus" :


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

OK we have the following:

*BISS CH Goodtime's Clear The Decks* (call name Dakota. The theme was the word "CLEAR").
*CH Goodtime's Victoria's Secret* (call name Lacey. The theme was cities.)
*GI-KI's Spreading Like Wildfire* (call name Rumor. The theme was the word "FIRE")
*Pendery's Bewitching Holiday* (call name Spirit. Theme is the word "Holiday").
*Pendery N' Goodtime's Ewe'r Kidding* (call name Lamb Chop). 

This is a neat thread. Interesting to see what everyone came up with. There are some good ones. I can't wait to come back and check this one later.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, My boy Dakota's AKC name is Dakota Tyler Strohm. Dakota was after the Dodge Dakota truck but then I learned that it means, friend or buddy in Native American. Tyler came from a little town, Tylersburg we drove through coming home to our parents every visit. And Strohm is our last name.

Savannah's AKC name is Golden Paws Savannah Taylor Strohm. Golden Paws is the name given by the breeder. I wanted another earthy name and I liked Savannah and also it is the same number of letters as my older golden girl name Cheyenne. Taylor is like Dakota middle name but with the "a". So Savannah is kinda name after my 2 older goldens. Strohm again is our last name.

Cheyenne doesn't have a AKC paper because she was a rescue from our local Humane Society but her nickname is "Sassy" because she is our demanding one. She lets you know if you aren't paying enough attention to her and she also talks back when she gets in trouble. We think she is half golden and something else because she just doesn't have the happy go lucky personality like our other goldens. We still love her and she keeps our other 2 goldens in line. She is the mother hen.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's registered name : Liberty Run's Sir Isaac Samson of Wachter.

My daughter had the name "IKE" picked before we had him. She's a Hanson fan: Taylor, Isaac, & Zac (the singing group) but I wasn't going to name him after a boy band, so we squeezed his Mom and Dad in there too. Dad-Samson/Mom-Ginger Bread Wachter. the Breeder required there Kennel name, Liberty Run.......


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Cowboys registered name is MelodyMakers Shoulda been a Cowboy. I'm not a big fan of country music but we heard it on the TV one night and I said that's it We are huge Dallas Cowboys fans, our cat's name is Deion Sanders.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I had Bogart registered late he was over a year old and only because I wanted to compeed in RallyO with him.
So I came up with "Golden Boy BogartII" some one else must habe beaten me to the name LOL. He has his RN and CGC also:wave:.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

S & R's Golden Honey Shaker
Ridgerunner's Golden Berry (I know, Berr's embarrassed by having sunch a "girl" name, but I let my daughter name him


----------



## memechrissie (Jan 10, 2008)

Rebekmar Golden King


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

I think we finally came up with one for Oakley, so we plan to register him this week.
It will be the Kennels name then "Shades of Golden". We wanted to call him Oakley all along,so ,we went with the "shades" as in Oakley sunglasses.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great thread - I've enjoyed reading all the names and how they came to be. I'm another name person and have a list of names that I think of and like for future Goldens : I have 2 registered Goldens....

We are big star trek fans. When I got Maggie 4 years ago, my first ever registered dog, I wanted to name her Seven of Seven (after Seven of nine on Voyager and she was the seventh member of our family at the time) but DH talked me out of it for some reason, he thinks dogs should have people names and I like different names. DH had planted me a gorgeous Jane Magnolia tree and it bloomed for the first time around the time we got Maggie. Her coat reminded me of honey in color and she was certainly the dog I'd always wanted, so her AKC name is Tiffanys Honey Magnolia.

I'm excited about Dax's name - hehe (oh the simple pleasures in life). Immediately I went straight for the Star Trek theme again and knew I wanted to call our new boy Dax. Again, DH tried to talk me out of it. Him and my 6y/o thought Jake was a better name. I liked it, but wasn't sure I wanted to give in again on the name, so after a week of him being with us and all of us trying out the name Jake and Dax and then my 3 year old threw "Nehi" in the name mix, everyone agreed that he's a DAX - so his AKC name is Tiffanys Kirzon Dax (this comes from the Star Trek Deep Space Nine series : )

DH also says the goldens are mine. He knows how much I adore them, plus I think this is his way of getting out of cleaning up poop  So that's why I put the Tiffanys in their names. I think any future goldens I may have will follow the Star Trek themed names. 

Tiffany


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky Dog (last name)

We didn't put much thought into this....just needed something that would work.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you like names like Whoopsie Daisy, Zippitty Doo Dog?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I always wanted a girl-dog named Lucy because I wanted the chance to say, "Lucy, you have some splaining to do!" Then when we got her, we thought of some other names that didn't stick. Since it was Christmas, she was almost Nutmeg, and we would have called her "Meggy." I also thought of Holly or Noel because of Christmas, but my friend just had a daughter that he and his wife named Holly Noel.

She was just a Lucy though, and I was able to name her for of course I Love Lucy, and Lucy Maud Montgomery, the creator of Anne of Green Gables - both of which are synonymous with redheads, which just fit with our red. Also, since it was Christmas I was really into listening to the music from Charlie Brown Christmas, and love "Linus and Lucy," the title to what most of us consider the Peanuts song. I told the other half that if we ever get a boy pet, he'll be Linus.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My daughter named Comet, when she was six years old, her favorite show was full house and they had a golden named Comet.

If I ever had a girl, I wanted to name her after Comet's mom (Minnie). But it didnt turn out that way!!

Sadie was a struggle, all 5 of us wanted different names, my kids were actually fighting over what to name her. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

So we put the names in a hat, and Sadie she was, she does answer to Puppers, Sadie and Baby


----------



## SWEETBAILEYKISS (Mar 22, 2008)

*We are in the Uk, so its KC over here*

As we live in the UK, it is the KC here.

Our girls full KC name is - Stanroph Sweet Bailey Kiss, or Bailey for short

I love the drink "Baileys" & she was named after that - she was the colour of baileys when she was born

We were so lucky when we got her, as her breeder "Anne Woodcock" let us choose her name & the whole of the litter had a "drinks" theme name to them.

(Im not an alcoholic either, if any of you were wondering..lol)


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem Charivari de Tallow. She lives up to each part of her name.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

I just loved Molly Sue's honey golden coloring when she was a pup so she's HoneyGold Molly Sue...

funny thing was my kiddo understood Hooch's pups were all water dog names...River, Brooke, etc....so the first name in contention was 
Ocea-ana (like ocean + ana:doh I'm so glad we convinced kiddo that we didnt' have to hold to that naming concept.... I just wanted a name that I'd have an easy time hollering off the back porch! :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I usually never bothered processing the AKC papers. I always spayed my girls and since I wasn't breeding them why bother. Well we are now getting active in performance sports so I did finally register Teddi and my Lab Belle.

I show my horses under the ownership of Casino Farm (after my first horse) It isn't a place...yet. So Teddi is:
Casino Farm's Reddi Teddi
and Belle is 
Casino Farm's Belle Air


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

We have:
Floden's Zowie Benelli of the Ridge (our lab)
Floden's Beisia
Rippling Run Floden's Teutorix (means "ruler of the people") -- T-Rex
Topbrass Floden's Pawziah -- Pez. She is named in honor of her mother.
Floden's Ruby Red Riding Hood (she is the female we've kept out of Beisia's litter, possibly to keep or sell later as a started pup -- she has sported a red collar to identify her from the other littermates, and "Ruby" seemed to fit)


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I only registered Taz as another means of showing she belonged to me, since papers don't mean squat to me, so she's The Incredibly Famous Taz Monkey...and we call her Monkey most of the time.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nick and Diesel are the only two we did papers on and we picked their name and then used a portion of the kennel name or their parents name.

So Nick's full name was: Nikita's Velvet Touch
and Diesel's name is: Sir Snerdley's Diesel Bug


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

Prince is Prince Champ O'Reilly, taken partially from his dad.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Our Golden Girlies are:

Liberty's First Freedom Flight "Liberty"
Pocahontas Princess of Peace "Poca"

and our Golden baby Girlies are:

Rosie's Gift of Sweet Grace "Gracie" or "Rosie Grace"
Oklahoma's Walk of Faith "Faith" or "Okie Faith"

Liberty's name is taken partially from her champion dad and because the day we got her was also the day that ours sons went up in a 6 seater airplane with the Young Eagles flight program. :uhoh: Boy did I get sick on that flight! :vomit:

Poca's name was made up by our son, who was 11 at the time and loved studying history. 

Gracie's name is partially taken from her sweet mom and because of God's grace in our lives. 

Faith's name is taken from where we live and our story of why we are here in OK. :bigangel:

We also have Cowboy :cavalry:and Twizzler :yummy: "Twizzy". Cowboy is a Golden / Black Lab rescue and is not registered. He is 8 and was named by our three sons when they were little. They loved cowboys and cowboy boots. Also, Cowboy looks just like a golden, but is black with a white chest. So, he is black and white like a cow and is a boy.  Cowboy's nickname is Smoochie :smooch: because he loves to give kisses! :kiss:

Twizzy is a Golden, but not registered. He came from a litter that had a candy theme and his litter name was Twizzler, so we kept it. :

So, that is our Golden family.

Puppy Zoo :bowl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE"Topbrass Floden's Pawziah -- Pez. She is named in honor of her mother."


Oh, I would LOVE to see pictures of the Paws X Bro puppy. I wanted one from that litter so badly- what an exceptional puppy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Tiffany mentioned the StarTrek Theme. Ike has a slew of Tidewater Golden's in his background and they are all named after Star Trek: Galaxy Enterprise, Tasha Yar,etc...I thought it was kinda cool when I found it. My husband is a huge fan of the original series.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My first Golden, Joplin, came already named: Sundial Splashdown Zaphod Beeblebrox CGC which is either from Douglas Adams or Kurt Vonnegut.

Sundial Westwyn Quarilation CDX	
Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF	
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF	
Jolly Again of Ouilmette CD *** OS
Nancy's Golden Dawn OD
Tigathoe's Chickasaw *** OD	
Major Drum **
Am. CH. Tansy Of High Farms WC *** OD
Betyar's Westwyn Jubilation CD, WC


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow 

I think _Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF_ 
is in Ajay's lines and Windy's lines. 


Ajay is Jetoca's American Journey. His litter had a "journey" theme. 

Windy's theme was Change. We wanted to do Jetoca's loose change and call her Lucy but someone beat us to that name lol So I went with the scorpians song Winds of Change. thus Jetoca's Winds of Change. 

I love the name game. My sister (who has a chuckanut puppy out of Andy
Chuckanuts Spitfire aka Ember) and I would spend long trips thinking of registered names and themes. its always fun. 

I have an exboyfriend who wanted to have a registered name be Bud. just Bud and that would be the call name too lol silly boy.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we have: Ramsey's Layla Belle (LayBelle) & Ramsey's Bringing' The Wiggle Back (Blush)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ajay/windy*



Daylily77 said:


> Wow
> 
> I think _Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF_
> is in Ajay's lines and Windy's lines.
> ...


I love your names: American Journey and Winds of Change. . .

Tango has a Jetoca dog in her pedigree. He is Nick: Am. CH Evergreen's Blue Angel NA, WC, CGC, VC, SDHF, OS. Do Ajay and Windy have him as their grampa?

The Jetoca dog Gino BISS Am/Can Ch Jetoca's Windward Passage SDHF is one of my fovorite dogs in the whole country. I just love his bone, his movement, and his noble, wise, kindly face!!!


----------



## Daylily77 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Ajay and windy*

Nick is a sweetheart of a dog. He is grandpa to Ajay . Windy is a Banjo granddaughter. Banjo being Ginos dad

I have known Julie all my life. I used to live down the street from her.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Daisy Mae Bobby Sox I wanted to name her daisy mae and my dad came up with bobby sox.

Wendee


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Tonka's name is Balatoni Arany Berta.(we didn't name her) and 
Denali of Hidden Treasure


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

We just had some pics taken of her with her "toys" (4 months).

Enjoy! 












Ljilly28 said:


> QUOTE"Topbrass Floden's Pawziah -- Pez. She is named in honor of her mother."
> 
> 
> Oh, I would LOVE to see pictures of the Paws X Bro puppy. I wanted one from that litter so badly- what an exceptional puppy.


----------



## motleygator (Mar 23, 2008)

We just received our pups certificate today.

Molly is Eagleridge's Good Golly Miss Molly

Our breeder wanted his kennel name first and we liked the Little Richard song because of the lyrics "she sure likes to ball" and the song mentions "rockin at the house of BLUE lights" which fits us perfectly as we are Gators and have lots of Orange and Blue everywhere.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

winewinn said:


> We just had some pics taken of her with her "toys" (4 months).
> 
> Enjoy!


I bet Pez is SO birdy and intelligent- lovely pup.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

My husband and I are unabashedly, the biggest geeks ever. We named our dog after a type of metal that swords are made out of. He already had the name 'Steele' as a call name. We had him registered as 'Kulta Damascus Steel Ely'


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

:wavey:My two goldies are registered with the English Kennel Club. My 3 yr old boy josha is called 'Joshuas MidnightDream' and his 20 mnth old sister summer is called 'DancingStorm'.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I ran across this name today, and it made me chuckle. Who knows how long Grey's Antatomy will be so popular, but this dog is always going to be a pretty as Patrick Dempsey:
http://www.stardogs.net/beechwoodgoldens/beechnew/derek.htm


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Scott's Golden Brooks


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sallys breeder had a list to pick from. At the time I was loosing my Charlie girl to Lymphoma. The one name on the list that I picked was Manor's catch a falling star. I am so greatful to have Sally...she is truely stunning girl....I could not have asked for more....I am so head over heels in love! A perfect match!

Charlies name: Little Miss Charlie (bridge baby)
Lucys name: Little Miss Lucy (I think the 3rd) ....soon to be 10 years old in Sept


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I ran across this name today, and it made me chuckle. Who knows how long Grey's Antatomy will be so popular, but this dog is always going to be a pretty as Patrick Dempsey:
> http://www.stardogs.net/beechwoodgoldens/beechnew/derek.htm


I love the names that the Nautilus dogs have. I have spent hours going through their lines and looking at their registered name then their call name.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you see Nautilus Hillary Clinton ? That's funny.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Captain Jean-luc Picard (Passed away at 17 years of age Jan of 08)










Captain Jean-luc Picard, Jr. (Six months old)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Handsome old sailor, and adorable, bright-eyed pup . The Jean-lucs are wonderful.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Much THANKS!!!!!!!

I'm sure Jean-luc is watching out from above in the USS Enterprise 1701-D and that he is most proud of his new namesake Jean-luc, Jr.

Junior is very sweet, as was Jean-luc. Both are(were) just as sweet as can be.


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

*My 'Goldies' are all british bred*
*1. Bailey - Gunung Himalya*
*2. Buddy - Millerellis Midwest Star*
*3. Fluke- Millerellis Storm Chaser*
*4. Loki - Millerellis Super Trooper :wavey: :wavey:*


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince Champ O'Reilly


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dakotablue said:


> *m Chaser*
> *4. Loki - Millerellis Super Trooper :wavey: :wavey:*


My college buddies made that lunatic movie Super Troopers.


----------



## lightofmyluna (Apr 20, 2008)

Light of My Luna -- because luna=moon and because she is the light of our lives.


----------



## Laughing Bear (May 25, 2008)

*English names*

Like my friends Jayne(Dakotablue) & jackie(Dancingstorm) I akso own English bred Goldies 
1.Luke .................... Millerellis Rainbow Warrior
2. Monet.................. Millerellis Spy who loved me
3. Mattisse.............. Gunung Killimanjaro
4. Picasso................ Millerellis Dont stop me now
5. Annabel............... Little miss Raggamuffin
6. Mischief................. Millerrllis Double Trouble :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We haven't registered Caleb yet, but when we do he's going to be Noble's Kentucky Rain. Our breeder went for an Elvis theme for Caleb's litter.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks=Scott's Golden Brooks


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

*How do you come up with names?*

Do you think up names in advance or do you observe the animal first? 

Mandy was already named by my wife when we met, but we have already chosen a name for our next GR - "Karleigh" (pronounced Carly, but the spelling is changed just to make her unique!).

.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Before we got Caleb, we made up a long list of names. We narrowed it down to a couple (Caleb and Logan) after we met him. Then, on the way home from the breeder we finally chose his name.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I had Ruby for my 40th birthday and as it was a kind of 40th anniversary she was name Ruby, my birthday was in may but we didnt get her till the september due to her mum not getting pregnant when planned but she was and always will be my special birthday present and my very special Ruby Lou


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We thought about naming a golden Ruby… our last golden was Red … Red… Red so we thought Ruby’s are red. It would fit! But when we found our pup… who is most likely going to be a honey color… our 3 year really wanted to name her Ruby… so Ruby it is… Instead of “Ruby Red” … It is “Ruby Tuesday” or “Ruby Begonia”


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

We had a list of names picked out...we only had about 18 hours "warning" that we were getting our little girl. All of our other animals have names from different types of Mythology...so we spent the evening before coming up with a list.

However, after talking with the breeder, spending the morning on the floor with the litter, and knowing her story...we named her Karma as soon as we had her in the car on the way home...it was extremely appropriate...and it fits her well.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

My son wanted to get a black dog and name her Marcy after my friend who has a black lab. I wasn't too sure if she wanted a dog named after her. I told him we were getting a yellow dog and he said I will call her Molly. He choose the name because he has a yellow Thomas the Train engine. I asked what if we got a boy dog and he said he would call him Molly. That is how we got a girl! 
I went to look at a puppy and she didn't look like a Molly so we waited. When I met our girl I knew SHE was the Molly dog we wanted!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic was already named when we got her. We are trying to think of clever names for our upcoming puppy. Since it is coming from the same breeder we thought that it would be fun to think of something that went along with Magic. For a girl we were thinking of Trix or Trixie because "Magic and Trix" went together. We want to use Magic's name in the full name of the next one. It is looking more likely that we will end up with a male so we are struggling with how to name that one.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

I had Hoover's name picked out ten years before we got him! Not long after we got our golden boy Bailey and anything that dropped on the floor was sucked up I said the next ones name is Hoover. His registered name is: Sanabil's we're not talkin Herbert. My husband was not to fond of the name but he got used to it!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoover's Momma said:


> I had Hoover's name picked out ten years before we got him! Not long after we got our golden boy Bailey and anything that dropped on the floor was sucked up I said the next ones name is Hoover. His registered name is: Sanabil's we're not talkin Herbert. My husband was not to fond of the name but he got used to it!


that's very similiar to how I named my Basset (rip) Hoover!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hoover is Sanibil's We're not Talkin' Herbert ( Sanabil is the kennel name). I had the name Hoover picked out Right after we had gotten a previous golden 11 years prior. When we got Hoover everyone would ask, is he named after the vacuum or the president, and you know if you have a golden it is not after the president. Drop a sock he's got it, drop underware he's got it,drop food he's got it ...


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

The day we lost our Lab to cancer, we sat down as a family to brainstorm a name for our new dog. We had often gone to politicians for names (Thatcher, Winston, etc.), so we started in on presidents. When I said, "Wilson," my son who was 17 at the time lets out a loud, lonesome wale, "WILSON!!!!" (and if you've ever seen Castaway, you know what I mean). That did it. Wilson it was.

When we were driving to get him, it was so funny. We kept passing Wilson High School, Wilson Savings and Loan, Wilson Funeral Home. Little did we know that the breeder lived in Wilson county!

Fast forward to now. We had arranged to get Shelby from a breeder about 2 hours away. She's already 20 months old and has been called Ellie her whole life. Love the name, but that's my granddaughter's name! So, we were on the search for a new name. It was driving us (me) nuts. My husband kept asking what county the breeder lived in, and I kept saying, "Yeah, like _that's_ going to work a second time!" One night, while I was obsessing over a name, he demanded that I figure out what county she was from. I was amazed to see it was Shelby county. We'd just been to see her, and Shelby was perfect! So, I guess we're just going to have to be careful what county our next Golden comes from!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Apache... our blk lab/springer mix was named for the "Apache Tears" found in AZ. They were black stones that when cut were as shiny as glass..... just like her coat. Legend was that there was a great loss in the Apache tribe and there was a cliff where the women would go to mourn and cry their tears... and those tears turned to stones found there which were called the "Apache Tears". Penny was so named because even as a little pup was was the color of a copper penny. She also is my lucky Penny. Maggie was named just cuz we like the name. And Sydney was named because when son found her the Sydney Olympics were upcoming ( yes, she is a golden oldie)...... Hope he doesn't find another... we'd end up with a dog named Beijing !!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey become a Honey because her color.And We want to have a name that starts with Letter H since our other dog is Holmes.And Holmes -he is a beagle, investigator-named after famos Sherlok Holmes.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

We had a TON of more unique names picked out, Finny, Reid, Torin, Peyton, etc, but the minute we laid eyes on my boy my mother said "Rusty!" And so it was, because it really fit him. This goofy, big-for-his-age puppy CERTAINLY wasn't as dignified as some of the names we had for him. He was, and is, a Rusty for sure!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My husband is a big gun enthusiast and hunter. So Gunner is obvious (but he's gun-shy, POOR DH) and Selka is the name of a prototype shotgun. I was looking at a gun magazine , saw it and liked it for our new pup to be's name.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked other, but I actually chose names for my goldens long before getting them! but the name I chose for Maggie initially was "Seven". I still wish I"d named her that, but I let the family talk me out of a star trek themed name for her and named her "Honey Magnolia" instead and Maggie for short  Then with Dax I had chosen his name already. I"ve always had females and wanted a male this time.. after we got him I started to let the family talk me out of another star trek themed name. My girls picked "Jake" and "Nehi", which I thought were cute, but after a week of him being home and all of us trying "Dax, Jake and Nehi" on him everyone agreed that he was a "Dax" 

So.. I'd say I have a few names in mind, then try them out for a little while before deciding for sure what name fits :wave:


Tiffany


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My big red boy was 6.5 weeks old when I brought him home. The very next day was his first vet appointment. I still had not named him. Well for the exam they had to wake him up on the table to examine his heart. So he was all Tuckered out. Tucker it was.

My blonde boy had several names picked out for him before I actually saw his personality. I was going to name him Otis, Ollie, Dave (Dave Matthews Band), Gus or Tanner. Well he is quite a tan color and it fits him. Tanner is a little boy on the Bad News Bears who always like to fight. That's my Tanner. Always pestering Tuck. So with that my TNT Dynamite Duo was formed. I love it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my fav is how Wilson got his name.

my walking partner & I always think up names for our "imaginary dog" - since we've always walked Sadie (my husband's dog) & Obi (legally the neighbor dog) - I had planned on naming a boy Golden being Bridger.
I really wanted to name Sadie "Bess" - after Bess Coleman, an early black woman aviator since she was going to be an black lab with an airplane -- got voted down. Too much like a cow - - I know several cows named Sadie


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, Mandy is not registered, but I did have German Shepherd Dogs that were registered - so, if all-y'all will indulge me... I had "Katrina Liebschun von Morris". She was the only registered name that we came up with. "Daisy May" was registered before we rescued her - WHY would ANYONE register a puppy and then not take care of it and surrender it for rescue???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I merged all the how you came up with your dogs names, so we can see who they came up with them withouth having to go back and find the stories of past members. And it is fun to re-read them.


----------



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

We have two long-haired brown tabby cats, Mocha and Frappuccino (Frapp), so Cappuccino (Cap) was obvious to us. And Cap's grandfather's name is Starbuck. Not to mention we spend thousands of dollars on Starbucks coffee every year.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson was a rescue though he was only a few weeks old. The foster family was calling him Simon. When we thought of Simon we thought of Simon on American Idol and that just did NOT fit his personality.

Since our kids all have Biblical names, we decided to find a Biblical name for him too. But wanted it to sound similar to Simon since he was responding to his name. So Samson is what we chose. 

It has been a very good match. He has gorgeous long hair and he is strong.

And Delilah fit with one of your choices. Her name was chosen before we met her. If you have a Samson, you need a Delilah. She is quite the Delilah! :uhoh: We love her, but she is moody and she sure pushes Samson around.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

This is a great thread. Last year I had Oliver at the vet and a women in the waiting room asked me what my other dog's name was and I said Cooper, she laughed and said it should be Stan to go with Ollie. Our Cooper died on Feb. 1st and a few months later we found out about this wonderful dog we did call Stan. He answered to another name for 11 months, but as soon as we got him he answered to Stan right away. My husband calls him Temp, because the breeder wanted to make sure these two young males got along and told me to try them for a week and if there was any trouble she would take him back to live with her. They got along from day one and I think he can drop the Temp.
I do date myself however, when I told my son's 25 year old girlfriend why I had named him Stan, "after Stan and Ollie", "you know Laurel and Hardy", she had no idea who I was talking about.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny gets his name from the Elton John song "Benny and the Jets". I am a New York Jets football fan. His registered name is Darrowby's Bugle Ben. The littler's theme was wildflowers and bugle is a wildflower.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Jen said:


> Our other dog is Minnie so we wanted something that went with her name. When we came up with Cooper everyone laughed.
> Minnie...Cooper!!! :doh: It just stuck after that


LOL!!! great story!!


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife and I haven't gotten our puppy yet, but we have been tossing names around for a while. I wanted to go with something food related, so we have it narrowed down to a few choices, but think we have settled on one. My last golden I named before I got her as well.


----------



## Wiggum-er (Jun 16, 2008)

I wanted something really official-sounding like "Baron von Rothschild III" or menacing-sounding like "Attila" for someone who was obviously the very picture of love and playfulness .. however, my wife decided that the wiggly character needed a cute name .. so she chose my favorite character on the Simpsons - Wiggum. Couldn't argue.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well... I met Maya when she was a month old. I would take her home until she was two, but I got to spend time with her and take a picture. 
I had to brainstorm a lot. I really liked Martina or Matilda, but the names were too long and somehow they didn't fit the puppy in the photo. 
One day I was talking about really old TV shows and remembered Maya the Bee... and the name made pefect sense: she was a yellow, friendly and sweet little bee....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmW_leWfSYg


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

When we still lived in South Africa we had Rhodesian Ridgebacks and German Sheppards. We named our Rhodesian Rhidgebacks Venus, Spike (I wanted Thor but mom in law didn't like it) and Orion. Our German Sheppards were Cleo and Zeus. 

But when I decided on getting a GR, I wanted something that related to her colour and something bright (as they are such bright beautiful dogs). Summer was the first name that popped into my head, and that was 6 months before we even got our Summer. When we picked her up, the kids already knew I liked the name and started calling her Summer, so it's always just been right.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know how I came up with Alex. The little guy we are going to pick up in 12 days is named: _Zest's Gateway to the West_ (Fargo). My husband is from North Dakota and went to NDSU in Fargo.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I've got a girl, Allee, right now, but we're getting a boy in a few weeks. My last name is Martin and we wanted the boy's name to start with A like his sister's name, so natually, Austin Martin. I'm also a big car enthusiast.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

maya111 said:


> Well... I met Maya when she was a month old. I would take her home until she was two, but I got to spend time with her and take a picture.
> I had to brainstorm a lot. I really liked Martina or Matilda, but the names were too long and somehow they didn't fit the puppy in the photo.
> One day I was talking about really old TV shows and remembered Maya the Bee... and the name made pefect sense: she was a yellow, friendly and sweet little bee....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmW_leWfSYg


Oh my kids loved Maya the Bee!

For Murphy - I thought he would be a Sam. I always loves Sam I Am but when we got him home he just didn't look like a Sam. It took over a week but since he was changing some of the Laws and we already had the "M" theme with Maggie and Marley - Murphy just seemed perfect and it fits him to a tee. Although his nickname is Dweezil or Dweez


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Pretty simple, actually.

Belle was bred in the town of Belvidere, IL. So we just took "Belle" from the first part of the town's name.


----------



## Violetzoe (Jun 24, 2008)

My boyfriend and I had poor Ben for three days before he had a name. I was sitting on the couch and we were throwing names back and forth for about an hour and still nothing. I got up and went to the freezer to get some ice cream to help the thought process . My bf name is Jerry and I walked in with the ice cream and told Jerry that the ice cream might assist with the naming process. I looked down and by Ben & Jerrys Ice cream and made a suggestion. It stuck!!


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Speaking of TV shows, my beagle's name also came from one: "Dr. Quinn." 
Her name is Michaela (actually we write it Micaela without the h, 'cause when you year it in Spanish it sounds really funny).
My lab's name was Tabatha, which came from the little girl in "Bewitched".


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Had the name before I even saw her. Piper, for the type aircraft I fly.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce has been with us for 3 days before we finally agreed on a name for her...we came up with a lot of names until my cousing finally suggested calling her dulce...dulce is a spanish word for sweets...in my mom's province, candies means dulce....and since dulce is a sweet little pup who always love to cuddle and sit on our laps, we finally agreed to call her dulce mia...mia means girl...so dulce mia means sweet girl....shes really really sweet....and her name fits her well....whenever she see us sitting or lying anywhere, she would curl up beside us, kiss us, or expose her belly for some belly rubs...or sometimes she would just get her toy and play beside us or on our feet....shes really really sweet....


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

jaireen said:


> dulce has been with us for 3 days before we finally agreed on a name for her...we came up with a lot of names until my cousing finally suggested calling her dulce...dulce is a spanish word for sweets...in my mom's province, candies means dulce....and since dulce is a sweet little pup who always love to cuddle and sit on our laps, we finally agreed to call her dulce mia...mia means girl...so dulce mia means sweet girl....shes really really sweet....and her name fits her well....whenever she see us sitting or lying anywhere, she would curl up beside us, kiss us, or expose her belly for some belly rubs...or sometimes she would just get her toy and play beside us or on our feet....shes really really sweet....


What a nice name! Actually "mia" means mine... but since there's a difference between masculine and femenine article it's really as if you were saying "my sweet girl"
I'm surprised i don't know any dogs called Dulce here in Colombia, since it's such a pretty name!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Any dog my parents keep are all NFL themed (ill tell you coming ip for a name for a female is rough!!!)

My boy is 3 Rivers Steeler (Call name Steeler.. figured if I got a female we could call her River, but the Steelers play at 3 Rivers Stadium)

My girl is Arizona'a Wildcard (call name Zoe)

We also have Denver's Milehigh (Call Name Denver, Denver's stadium is Milehigh Stadium), as well as Emerson's Patriot, Shez St.Sational (new Orleans Saints Cheerleaders are the Saintsations) etc etc..


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

maya111 said:


> What a nice name! Actually "mia" means mine... but since there's a difference between masculine and femenine article it's really as if you were saying "my sweet girl"
> I'm surprised i don't know any dogs called Dulce here in Colombia, since it's such a pretty name!



thanks...some of my friends even call her dulce amor or sweet love...i didnt know mia means mine..i thought "mine" or "my" is "mi"....oh wells, am not that good in spanish anyway...my mom understands and speaks a little spanish..my great grandparents were half spanish and half filipinos...but then again, most filipinos have spanish blood one way or the other....


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

jaireen said:


> thanks...some of my friends even call her dulce amor or sweet love...i didnt know mia means mine..i thought "mine" or "my" is "mi"....oh wells, am not that good in spanish anyway...my mom understands and speaks a little spanish..my great grandparents were half spanish and half filipinos...but then again, most filipinos have spanish blood one way or the other....


You're right: "Mi" is also mine.... but it depends if you're speaking of a girl or a boy. If it's a boy, you use "mi" but if it's a girl you say "mia" 
Anyway... I insist: its really nice you call her "dulce mia" nice pick.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

We got Holly the day after Christmas...and we wanted to name her something Christmasy...you'd think it would be easy doing that but it took us a long time to think of it..LOL We registered her Ryprma's Holly Christmas...I took the first 2 letters from each of my son's names for the ryprma..LOL 
The shelter we got Memphis from was calling him Jordan because he was a wandering stray...I asked if he answered to it, and they laughed and said no...LOL So the name Memphis from the movie "Gone in 60 Seconds" Memphis Raines was Nicolas Cage's character name....DH and oldest son loved it, so that is his name...no papers or registration...he's Memphis..or Memphers or Memphy..now when he's in trouble it's Memphis Raines...LOL


----------

